# With guarded optimism



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation-stories/40756-she-moving-back-home.html#post605073


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

And............?


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I am hoping the quiet form TIM means that he and wife are having quality time. We would love an update from him (as well as a few others that have had their spouses recently move back in w/i the last couple of weeks).


----------

